# Uber tests rewarding top drivers with extra pay, college degrees



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/11/01/tech/uber-driver-rewards/index.html






Uber, long criticized for its handling of drivers, is taking a serious step toward boosting their incentives.

On Thursday, the company announced Uber Pro, a driver loyalty program that offers perks ranging from extra pay and free online education to dent repair and gas discounts.

The program may help retain drivers, who often quit within a few months, research shows. Uber's drivers are independent contractors so they do not receive benefits such as health care or tuition reimbursement.








Starting Thursday in seven cities and all of New Jersey, drivers will earn points for the rides they give to qualify for four tiers of status. They'll also need a 4.85 rating and a cancellation rate of less than 4% to achieve either partner, gold, platinum or diamond status. The more rides a driver gives, the higher they rank.

Drivers in the top two tiers will receive a 3% or 6% pay boost depending on if they have platinum or diamond status. They'll also get tuition coverage at Arizona State University's online program. Tuition coverage can be passed onto a family member, too. Students will have to pay for their own materials, such as books and a computer.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally something to reward drivers who actually care about service and quality.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You look at Uber’s current incentive programs and the difficulty it requires just to put another 10 bucks in your pocket, and decide for yourself if getting free college is easily obtainable. Another bullshit carrot stick to force you to tear up your car driving 90 hours a week.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I have the rating but my cancellation rate might be an issue...


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

All I want is a fair split on what the pax pays. 

How about Uber gets a booking fee and 25% of the upfront fare, then they pay me 75% of pax fare.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> and a cancellation rate of less than 4%​


​
And therein lies the problem!!! So you have to cost yourself many dollars a year by displaying the stupidest ant behaviors possible! Sure I won't cancel on the guy who just told me he'd be out in 20 minutes, sure I won't cancel on the 12 year old that wants me to take him to the mall, sure I won't cancel on the drunken young man who just called me an idiot, etc.etc.etc..

Yes, I'll never cancel and allow myself to be abused and taken advantage of...I WANT MY REWARD!!! Does it come with a T-Shirt?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> And therein lies the problem!!! So you have to cost yourself many dollars a year by displaying the stupidest ant behaviors possible! Sure I won't cancel on the guy who just told me he'd be out in 20 minutes, sure I won't cancel on the 12 year old that wants me to take him to the mall, sure I won't cancel on the drunken young man who just called me an idiot, etc.etc.etc..
> 
> Yes, I'll never cancel and allow myself to be abused and taken advantage of...I WANT MY REWARD!!! Does it come with a T-Shirt?


Well said!


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> And therein lies the problem!!! So you have to cost yourself many dollars a year by displaying the stupidest ant behaviors possible! Sure I won't cancel on the guy who just told me he'd be out in 20 minutes, sure I won't cancel on the 12 year old that wants me to take him to the mall, sure I won't cancel on the drunken young man who just called me an idiot, etc.etc.etc..
> 
> Yes, I'll never cancel and allow myself to be abused and taken advantage of...I WANT MY REWARD!!! Does it come with a T-Shirt?


I'll keep driving the way I drive. If I get a reward, then great. If not, then so be it.


----------



## Wickedcool (Jan 1, 2015)

You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A pay raise from $10 an hour to $10.60 an hour but only if you maintain a 4% or less cancellation rate. What a f’ing joke.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


Yeah but in order to obtain that you must ant. Ain't no way I'm doing that chit


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


The top three tiers will see trip duration and direction on long trips, the top two tiers will see trip duration and direction on all trips - https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/1/...-performing-earnings-free-college-tuition-pro (duration is a time measurement).

The faster pickups at the airport is a nice plus too, btw.

(Thanks to* Jdemonto* for the article and the image below)


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Uber just got tired of spending so much money recruiting new drivers. It had too since after 6 months drivers started to game the system and ruin the experience. Now Uber has found a way to reain a portion of the drivers


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Some ants will eat this up. At least the ones who weren’t going to quit anyway.


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


What difference does it make when you have to accept every ride.

Once the public figures this out, it's on.

Don't have a car seat for little Timmy? No problem.

Need an extra 10 minutes when your Uber's waiting outside? Happens to everyone.

Out partying with a group of five with open containers and want a ride? We've got you covered.

Just order an Uber and keep canceling until you get a "Pro-rated Driver". Rating and cancellation rate mean everything to them. They'll let you slide.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

raise driver pay 25%.

f# the rest of that BS.
show destinations


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> raise driver pay 25%.
> 
> f# the rest of that BS.
> show destinations


Accomplishes nothing for Uber. Driver behavior would not improve. Games would increase. Uber needs drivers who like to driver not cherry pick, scam, surge only, or shuffle. Drivers in markets with higher pay do those things more often tofay


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

just_me said:


> The top three tiers will see trip duration and direction on long trips, the top two tiers will see trip duration and direction on all trips - https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/1/...-performing-earnings-free-college-tuition-pro (duration is a time measurement).
> 
> The faster pickups at the airport is a nice plus too, btw.
> 
> (Thanks to* Jdemonto* for the article and the image below)


Looking deeper shows the strings attached to some of those perks. Looks like the Uber gas card is making a come-back.


----------



## EdOz (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a middle ground acceptance rate and a very low cancellation rate. This is not hard to do folks. I will gladly take this as a step forward and keep pushing for more. Do note it’s not ACCEPTANCE rate. You shouldn’t have a high cancellation rate.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

EdOz said:


> I have a middle ground acceptance rate and a very low cancellation rate. This is not hard to do folks. I will gladly take this as a step forward and keep pushing for more. Do note it's not ACCEPTANCE rate. You shouldn't have a high cancellation rate.


Yeah as long as you don't cancel more than one out of every 25 trips.


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

99% of rides dont cover costs they want you to accept 96% of them, give you a 6% "bonus"(after cutting pay 60+% last 3years & 5% just last week lmao) so you can still fail like 96% of drivers

I took 3 rides today for $120+, cancelled 4, ignored 20+ guess Im out

think ill just stick to my pretext & normal screening

this is what pure evil looks like folks.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Zap said:


> Looking deeper shows the strings attached to some of those perks. Looks like the Uber gas card is making a come-back.
> 
> View attachment 270893


Definitely look closer. The airport benefit works only after you dropped someone off. Still a good benefit.

I would also think that a pro reward would move you into a better spot within the algorithm. Thus more rides.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


This info is useful when you want to cherry-pick, but not accepting the ride destroys your acceptance rate, thus voiding your reward status.


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


stay busy driving for free, earn 6% more on trips that you still lose $1-6 on

uber on
worst


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

EdOz said:


> I have a middle ground acceptance rate and a very low cancellation rate. This is not hard to do folks. I will gladly take this as a step forward and keep pushing for more. Do note it's not ACCEPTANCE rate. You shouldn't have a high cancellation rate.


But this works against us. We're already not ACCEPTING the bad requests so we're taking fewer requests overall. I only drive around 10 to 20 rides every time I go out and I always cancel AT LEAST one for no show. That's already a 5% cancellation rate.

How on earth am I supposed to qualify for this when you have pax doing things like calling both an Uber and a Lyft, taking the one that comes first and then forgetting to cancel the other!? This actually happened to me yesterday as a pax in my car looked at his phone halfway during the ride and the remarked that he forgot to cancel Lyft and had been getting a bunch of text messages from the eager driver.


----------



## EdOz (Sep 6, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> This info is useful when you want to cherry-pick, but not accepting the ride destroys your acceptance rate, thus voiding your reward status.


Again there is NOTHING about acceptance rate, stop canceling rides you accept unless it's for a valid reason like a bad pax!



RDWRER said:


> But this works against us. We're already not ACCEPTING the bad requests so we're taking fewer requests overall. I only drive around 10 to 20 rides every time I go out and I always cancel AT LEAST one for no show. That's already a 5% cancellation rate.
> 
> How on earth am I supposed to qualify for this when you have pax doing things like calling both an Uber and a Lyft, taking the one that comes first and then forgetting to cancel the other!? This actually happened to me yesterday as a pax in my car looked at his phone halfway during the ride and the remarked that he forgot to cancel Lyft and had been getting a bunch of text messages from the eager driver.


That is a passenger cancellation which isn't counted. I may have 1 no show out of every 30-40 rides I do. This is also a beta.. so there is likely to be some tweaking of qualifications too.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Uber just got tired of spending so much money recruiting new drivers. It had too since after 6 months drivers started to game the system and ruin the experience. Now Uber has found a way to reain a portion of the drivers


Except for the part where the only drivers that will fall for this are the stupidest and most inexperienced Aka the ones providing the worst service


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

EdOz said:


> Again there is NOTHING about acceptance rate, stop canceling rides you accept unless it's for a valid reason like a bad pax!
> 
> That is a passenger cancellation which isn't counted. I may have 1 no show out of every 30-40 rides I do. This is also a beta.. so there is likely to be some tweaking of qualifications too.


if they're not going 10+ miles thats a bad pax because im not working for free or $2 like its 1971 so cancelled period, with an unmatch request stating i dont work for free or illegal wages

they want to pay illegal wages fine, apparently plenty of drivers accept them they also most likely will fail by design, 3+ years im in the top 1% I wont only time i do is if i just cancelled 3+ in a row to bring the cancel rate down, then its a 1 star & unmatch request with the same

independent contractors dont have to be bound by blank contracts that try & get them to drive for free

its simple math to me ill drive there lose $1-2 & cancel rather than take them 1-5 miles lose $2-6 along with 10-20 minutes of my time, now they have to wait another 5-10+ minutes for a driver farther away so its win win for me cuz the ant WILL fail & Im never matched with the rider again

riders dont care they know what they're doing by now, 10 can cancel on them still less wait for a cab & if they do care they take it out on the super scab thats actually so bad at math they take less than $10 rides with a 1 star, no tip, complaint for free ride credits so win win for me again

i wouldn't give my friends a ride for less than $10 in the early 90s not doing it for strangers in almost 2020 lmao tony danza fares were higher in 1979 on taxi


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You look at Uber's current incentive programs and the difficulty it requires just to put another 10 bucks in your pocket, and decide for yourself if getting free college is easily obtainable. Another bullshit carrot stick to force you to tear up your car driving 90 hours a week.


Never knew they had Degrees in Serfdom !


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

just_me said:


> Definitely look closer. The airport benefit works only after you dropped someone off. Still a good benefit.
> 
> I would also think that a pro reward would move you into a better spot within the algorithm. Thus more rides.


if its no longer fifo or closest drivers they're just committing more fraud by stating that, they're coercing demands and again treating drivers like employees not independent contractors


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

EdOz said:


> I may have 1 no show out of every 30-40 rides I do. This is also a beta.. so there is likely to be some tweaking of qualifications too.


I sincerely don't understand how that is possible. Maybe where you drive is the nicest place in America or you drive m-f 9 to 5 during the day working the senior centers. I drive nights, rough crowd sometimes, and make sure I protect myself. I'm Straight up and don't game the system. No way possible to have 4% cancellation unless you are totally not protecting yourself, allowing yourself to be taken advantage of, abused, or too stupid to understand problems proactively (not saying you are). Don't see it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Accomplishes nothing for Uber. Driver behavior would not improve. Games would increase. Uber needs drivers who like to driver not cherry pick, scam, surge only, or shuffle. Drivers in markets with higher pay do those things more often tofay


Uber cut our Surge. It's a pay cut. I Shuffle more to make up the difference.



EdOz said:


> Again there is NOTHING about acceptance rate,


Wrong. Details in the fine print. Acceptance Rate is required to see Trip Duration and Direction.










I basically do this now with Destination Filter


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


You're righr. When you cancel the ride based on the information you're now out of the tier!!!


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

Workforfood said:


> You're righr. When you cancel the ride based on the information you're now out of the tier!!!


No it states the only cancels that work against you are if you accepted and not at the pick up destination yet or after you start the trip.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The tuition has catches too. Financial Aid form and this gem:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ve looked at these tiers...

Your never going to get 96% acceptance rate and 100s of trips a week in most markets.

You can either get hundreds of trips a week or accept everything, you can’t do both with 30 minute pings hitting you,


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


Yeah, but in order to keep that "reward", you can only decline a few of the crap shorty rides. So after you've used up your decline allowance, it's a case of Uber saying, "look, we're sending you this crap ride. Look how shit it's going to be - 0.8 miles - hahahahaha! And this one - straight into downtown gridlock LOL. And you'll have to do them if you want to keep Diamond Turd status".

No thanks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, but in order to keep that "reward", you can only decline a few of the crap shorty rides. So after you've used up your decline allowance, it's a case of Uber saying, "look, we're sending you this crap ride. Look how shit it's going to be - 0.8 miles - hahahahaha! And this one - straight into downtown gridlock LOL. And you'll have to do them if you want to keep Diamond Turd status".
> 
> No thanks.


Diamond turd status?

Yeah that's definitely the pessisimistic way of putting what I said...

This whole thing is a sick joke for the suckers.

Yet another impossible to reach carrot no one will ever get.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Makes a GREAT PRESS RELEASE !

Uber Cares .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Diamond turd status?


It's a turd made to look better with encrusted diamond. The turd isn't real, though, just as the diamond isn't.

They should come up with non-cliched "reward" names. They could choose something equally infantile and patronising."Worker Bee" could be level one. "Busy-Bee" could be level two. "Drone" could be level three and "Queen Bee" could be level four. For example.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Here is what you will receive in the mail:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You are now in our top tier! Please accept this trophy as a small gratitude for all you do!

You are now one of the few Golden Ants! You should be proud, it's a very exclusive club!*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

More Likely a " Virtual Trophy"

There IS a Globalist push to reduce us all to a " Hive" mentality.
To have us toil as insects for Their Goals
Not INDIVIDUAL IDEAS.

Focus on building the Pyramid !
See how great we are !
Ignore that your children need shoes.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, but in order to keep that "reward", you can only decline a few of the crap shorty rides. So after you've used up your decline allowance, it's a case of Uber saying, "look, we're sending you this crap ride. Look how shit it's going to be - 0.8 miles - hahahahaha! And this one - straight into downtown gridlock LOL. And you'll have to do them if you want to keep Diamond Turd status".
> 
> No thanks.


Why would you not want a 0.8 mile trip? 
0.8 miles = $4
2.8 miles = $4


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Why would you not want a 0.8 mile trip?
> 0.8 miles = $4
> 2.8 miles = $4


$4 = $4 cha ching! its a big payday! Wahooooo! Definately worth waiting an hour and a half in the que!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Why would you not want a 0.8 mile trip?
> 0.8 miles = $4
> 2.8 miles = $4


Any attempt at answering this would force the Snark-o-meter up to 11. And it's too early in the day for that.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Seamus said:


> $4 = $4 cha ching! its a big payday! Wahooooo! Definately worth waiting an hour and a half in the que!!!





The Gift of Fish said:


> Any attempt at answering this would force the Snark-o-meter up to 11. And it's too early in the day for that.


You make more money in less time and less miles by focusing on short rides, hitting as many streaks/quests as possible, using up all your filters wisely, and minimizing downtime by avoiding slow hours. The longer a trip is, the less you make...please, prove me wrong.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> You make more money in less time and less miles by focusing on short rides, hitting as many streaks/quests as possible, using up all your filters wisely, and minimizing downtime by avoiding slow hours. The longer a trip is, the less you make...please, prove me wrong.












Stop all this right now, or I shoot this bunny.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's a turd made to look better with encrusted diamond. The turd isn't real, though, just as the diamond isn't.
> 
> They should come up with non-cliched "reward" names. They could choose something equally infantile and patronising."Worker Bee" could be level one. "Busy-Bee" could be level two. "Drone" could be level three and "Queen Bee" could be level four. For example.


Naive
Gullible
Sucker
Patsy


----------



## drive4points (Nov 1, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Why would you not want a 0.8 mile trip?
> 0.8 miles = $4
> 2.8 miles = $4


both actually cost me $4 thats why lmao
cancelled wait longer for a 96% failure

$2 to turn key/gas another $2 is maintenance/repairs( i did my math 3,000+ rides 7000+ in repairs over 3 years rounded down) so each trip costs me a minimum of $4 I don't accept anything under 10 auto cancel & actually cancel most 10+ if not airport & dont feel like it just cus of all the less than 10 mile ones outta spite

i refuse to work for $2 & then uber gets $4.40 on the trip nope my long haul 40 mile 40 min toll trip uber gets $10 on


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

just_me said:


> I'll keep driving the way I drive. If I get a reward, then great. If not, then so be it.


Your logic is sound.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> You make more money in less time and less miles by focusing on short rides, hitting as many streaks/quests as possible, using up all your filters wisely, and minimizing downtime by avoiding slow hours. The longer a trip is, the less you make...please, prove me wrong.


And this ladies and gentlemen are what the smart drivers are up against. Jesus


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Makes a GREAT PRESS RELEASE !


Outstanding press release. Uber to pay for college education for drivers. Unbelievable!

Too bad there is no substance to it. If you consider the loss of Quests, it is actually another pay cut. Imagine that.



SOLA-RAH said:


> The longer a trip is, the less you make...please, prove me wrong.


Seriously?

I could spend an hour grinding away to make $10.75-15.25, OR I could take one hour long ride on the freeway and make $50-60. How's that for proof?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Didn't get the new driver promo email being talked about up here in "Kanaduh". Must be an American thing.

And if anyone thinks that running around DT at rush hour for $3.87 per ride in your account is worth it when I can easily do $15-25 per run once properly positioned, you're a moron. You're lucky to do 3 of those short rides per hour in my market.....but I can do 2 of the others.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shoot the Bunny Gift of Fish.
I have Fresh bell peppers and onions.
Rice & a cast iron pot !
Roast Rabbit !

In fact, kill a few of them.

Now i crave Rabbit.

Ahhhh they are cutting the cane now.
Fresh cane syrup, pecans falling from the trees . . .
Squirrel & roast rabbit with pecan pie for desert.

Natures Supermarket Awaits.

( please shoot the bunny !)


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Outstanding press release. Uber to pay for college education for drivers. Unbelievable!
> 
> Too bad there is no substance to it. If you consider the loss of Quests, it is actually another pay cut. Imagine that.
> 
> ...


He's just another dumb driver who doesn't understand wear and tear. Not all vehicle miles are equal. There's a reason why a car gets better gas mileage on the freeway than in the city


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Outstanding press release. Uber to pay for college education for drivers. Unbelievable!


Some high paid executive must dream up these scams and then they all go out for happy hour and have a good laugh over a couple of beers. 
Most probably missed the fact that first you have to file FASA and use up your loan eligibility. So after they forced you to take out loans......I'm stopping right there too stupid to go past that and list the other problems! I'm gonna go have a beer and laugh with them!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They


Seamus said:


> Some high paid executive must dream up these scams and then they all go out for happy hour and have a good laugh over a couple of beers.
> Most probably missed the fact that first you have to file FASA and use up your loan eligibility. So after they forced you to take out loans......I'm stopping right there too stupid to go past that and list the other problems! I'm gonna go have a beer and laugh with them!


They DONT NEED TO GO OUT !

Besides catered Lunches
Uber Corporate has Craft beer & wines !

They can discuss how to screw us out of a Living Wage over free drinks !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Here is what you will receive in the mail:
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You are now in our top tier! Please accept this trophy as a small gratitude for all you do!
> 
> You are now one of the few Golden Ants! You should be proud, it's a very exclusive club!*


Don't forget you get "Recognition in the rider's app."

Next uber I take I'm going to cancel until I get one of these. I know that's a driver I can abuse and he'll take it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Why would you not want a 0.8 mile trip?
> 0.8 miles = $4
> 2.8 miles = $4


Well no your math isn't right.

0 miles = $4.00
.8 miles =$3.00
3 miles = $3.00

But the mileage is really like this is many places around the US. But with these numbers I wouldn't even update my insurance to keep my account open. And you army accounting for empty miles either.

Your never going to make a living spending 15+ minutes on a $3.00-$5.00 fare.

3 miles= $4.00
3.8 miles = $3.00
5 miles= $3.00
15 miles =$10.00


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

just_me said:


> Definitely look closer. The airport benefit works only after you dropped someone off. Still a good benefit.
> 
> I would also think that a pro reward would move you into a better spot within the algorithm. Thus more rides.


Yea, more pool rides.....


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Caplan121 said:


> Finally something to reward drivers who actually care about service and quality.


Wow Caplan. Very cool to read. Right off the bat, too. Not the normal negative reaction to everything about doing this

I'm excited about it. I enjoy the gig and it's a freebie for what I was already doing.

Odd side note. Just found out there is actual advantages to top tier gas. (not higher octane) With an EXXON/Mobil CC and this break, it brings it down to just about budget gas station prices.

Bump in pay and free edjimacation! Really excited about that one. Been taking free intro courses in hopes they keep it and to get a leg up.

Think I got a 2% cancel rate. So good there. Rest is easy.



Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


I was so focused on the school and bumps, missed that. Thanks WC!


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Wickedcool said:


> You're all missing the best benefit of the new system... The top two tiers can see ride length and rider destination!


It's my experience that Platinum can see trip duration on the ping screen but you only see rider destination after you accept the ping & start trip - at least in the Chicago market. Once you start cherry-picking trip duration trips, acceptance rate drops & then poof, trip duration is disabled until you bump up your acceptance rate.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

just trying to get good publicity because they know they are screwing the drivers. What good is an internet degree anyway, I bet it's free online schools that you get a degree from an Uber pays $25 for a diploma and write off billions of dollars.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> just trying to get good publicity because they know they are screwing the drivers. What good is an internet degree anyway, I bet it's free online schools that you get a degree from an Uber pays $25 for a diploma and write off billions of dollars.


Nahh... way easier to just make it impossible to obtain...


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bluecrab said:


> All I want is a fair split on what the pax pays.
> 
> How about Uber gets a booking fee and 25% of the upfront fare, then they pay me 75% of pax fare.


because uber isnt going to pay out of their own pockets the cost cities place on them.

also not sure if anyone made this point but Lyft has had this same rewards program for a while now. Just not in my city.


----------



## messedup (Nov 2, 2018)

tuition at arizona state universitys online program is $15000 a year, theres a lot i would do for that sort of money. uber could offer u a free 5 star carribbean vacation but if it required even one thing from u u would complain


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

messedup said:


> tuition at arizona state universitys online program is $15000 a year, theres a lot i would do for that sort of money. uber could offer u a free 5 star carribbean vacation but if it required even one thing from u u would complain


Experience is a strong ally.
https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/beware-of-greeks-bearing-gifts.html


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Zap said:


> Experience is a strong ally.
> https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/beware-of-greeks-bearing-gifts.html


That's racist! 

I'm kidding. I really don't care. I'm actually like quarter Greek and really like how smart this makes me look.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

messedup said:


> tuition at arizona state universitys online program is $15000 a year, theres a lot i would do for that sort of money. uber could offer u a free 5 star carribbean vacation but if it required even one thing from u u would complain


I hadn't looked to see the cash value. Freaking yay!
I really was happy with the gig as a whole prior. My thinking is this is just some really cool icing.

I do understand how folks are sceptical.

Really hope uber doesn't make me look stupid.

That's my job, snork.


----------

